# Nets Draft Thread



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

What positions do you guys believe Nets should be drafting for?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Definitely SG. If Greivis Vasquez comes out, he'd be a great pick using Dallas' 1st (assuming he's still there).


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Small forwards and spot up shooters.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Shooting guard and small forward.

Brandon Rush would be great a small forward shooter that plays defense.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

A sg definitely. Russell Westbrook anyone?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Yeah, they need more scorers.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

wings or a big that can score


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Donte Green + CDR


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Shooter must be picked. Too many to pick, but if Ellington comes out I'd be pleased. Not really too excited about this draft to be honest


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



jmk said:


> Definitely SG. If Greivis Vasquez comes out, he'd be a great pick using Dallas' 1st (*assuming he's still there*).


The Maryland kid. Why wouldn't he be there? We are talking second round material here


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

sg position... like the others said a shooter who can play some good D. i really dont know much/anything about this year's draft


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

start losing some more games and drafting Oj Mayo


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



HB said:


> The Maryland kid. Why wouldn't he be there? We are talking second round material here


No, we're talking late 1st, possibly mid 1st with some great workouts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



Pain5155 said:


> start losing some more games and drafting Oj Mayo


Yeah drafting OJ Mayo with Devin Harris and Marcus Williams still on the team sounds like a swell idea



> No, we're talking late 1st, possibly mid 1st with some great workouts.


He is not that good of player and how can he make it into the mid 1st round when he is not even considered a second round pick by most draft sites.

If the Nets draft Wayne Ellington or better yet Gerald Henderson, they will be looking really good at the guard spot for some time.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Would it be possible to trade one of our picks to Memphis for Mike Miller. He is a proven shooter/scorer, who can also slash and brings us toughness.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

How about Brandon Rush from Kansas? Good shooter, athletic, runs the floor.
And Kansas is a defensive team I think he'd fit like a glove.


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Thinking about it, we need a lowpost scorer.

Too bad we missed the opportunity to acquire a 2nd first-round pick in '07, and draft Big Baby.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

He'll only be Small Baby if he plays on the Nets.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



MisterMontross said:


> What positions do you guys believe Nets should be drafting for?


Drafting by position is always a mistake.


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Drafting by position is always a mistake.


That is certainly an opinion you are entitled to.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



seifer0406 said:


> He'll only be Small Baby if he plays on the Nets.


EDIT


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Even if we have Greg Oden, and Beasley on this team together, we still can't win much, as long as your coach's name is Frank.


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



jarkid said:


> Even if we have Greg Oden, and Beasley on this team together, we still can't win much, as long as your coach's name is Frank.


If that's the case, then someone should convince Ratner to fire Frank, and pay LF that wonderful severence package he has coming to him


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



MisterMontross said:


> If that's the case, then someone should convince Ratner to fire Frank, and pay LF that wonderful severence package he has coming to him


Rod Thorn is Frank's good buddy, there is no one could fire him.

He holds the evidence that Rod Thorn makes love with him.


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



jarkid said:


> Rod Thorn is Frank's good buddy, there is no one could fire him.
> 
> He holds the evidence that Rod Thorn makes love with him.


Actually, I think it's Ratner that likes Frank.

Also. I think Frank is doing as good as he can with this team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

There are no legit low post scorers at the position the Nets will be drafting. Actually scratch that, Trent Plaisted is a pretty decent low post scorer. I don't think he will be on the Nets radar.

Regarding Frank, the team is 9 games under 500, thats disappointing


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

The more I think of it, the more I am almost certain the Nets will draft Shan Foster from Vanderbilt. Its almost too logical for them not to. They are going to draft him as Antoine Wright's replacement, hopefully he continues his hot shooting in the pros


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



MisterMontross said:


> Thinking about it, we need a lowpost scorer.
> 
> Too bad we missed the opportunity to acquire a 2nd first-round pick in '07, and draft Big Baby.


The Nets need shooters more than they need a low post scorer right now.
If they bring back Diop and Stroshow they have enough up front.

Boki's a free agent and he's the best shooter.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

We need a shooter that plays the 2 and 3. I wouldn't mind trading our 2 picks to move up if there is a player we can get that would be a good fit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Thats why Foster will be the pick. He can play both the 2 and 3 and is a lights out shooter


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Thorn should draft shooters with the first and second rounder that's this team's weakness.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

_Brandon Rush 
NBA Postion: SG/SF
6-6 210lbs_



> Strengths: Good size for a SG in the league at 6’6” 210 lbs; also equipped with very long arms, measuring in with a 6’11” wingspan…Blessed with exceptional athleticism, runs the floor well and gets above the rim with ease; at his best in the open court…For the second year in a row Rush has led the Jayhawks in scoring at 13.8 ppg…Rush also collected 5.6 rpg, good for second on a very good rebounding Kansas team…Plays under control on offense, rarely ever forces the issue when the ball is in his hands, which has served the young Jayhawk team well as a steadying influence, evidenced by his 45% shooting mark…Gets good arc under his shot, shows a nice, fluid release…Excellent long-range shooter, shooting 43% from three his sophomore year, proving that his excellent shooting numbers from his freshmen campaign were no fluke…Excellent man defender, aided by his long arms and developed body…Defended the opposition's best player night in and night out; guarding Kevin Durant as well as anybody in their matchups…An excellent teammate who plays a solid all around game...


http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/brandonrush.html

_I like Eric Gordon for the other pick_


> Strengths: Tremendous leaper with great outside shooting ability ... Really excels at taking the ball inside and drawing contact ... Makes spectacular dunks on a regular basis ... Excellent scorer with good mental toughness ... Shows great body strength at a young age ... Terrific body balance ... Quick feet and an explosive first step ... Has a good feel for the game ... Shoots well off the dribble with a developing mid range game ... Outside shooting stands out ... Shows excellent desire and intensity defensively, good at anticipating steals ... Good competitor ... Athletic ability helps to overcome his size disadvantage for the NBA ... Solid rebounder ...
> 
> Weaknesses: A little small for the 2 guard position at 6-4, but his freakish athleticism makes up for it ... Lacks great vision, passing ability ... Can become too enamored with the 3 point shot ... His in between game is under utilized because he's so effective from the outside and taking the ball to the basket ... Needs to concentrate on becoming a better passer ... Lack of length may make creating shots difficult ... Should look to get more height on his jump shot ... Must work on becoming more under control driving to the basket ...


Has a good jumper also good handle check him out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19sRqsD3DYk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Rush I can see being available when the Nets pick. But Eric Gordon will be long gone


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Wrong thread


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Well it seems Thorn has heard our complaints after all.

*http://www.northjersey.com/sports/nets/16634126.html*



> "We haven't shot the ball well enough," Thorn said. "A lot of teams zone us, which has given us a lot of problems. We definitely need to either have some of our guys on our team get better shooting the ball or get some people that can make shots. That's an area we'll look at very closely."
> 
> The free agent crop of shooters available this summer isn't good, so the Nets probably will have to look for one via a trade. Without Jason Kidd as an attraction, it will be harder for the Nets to draw free agents anyway, especially with them being over the cap and having only the midlevel and lower-level exceptions at their disposal.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

J.R. Smith
Juan Dixon
Kareem Rush
Juan Carlos Navarro
Carlos Delfino
are free agents 

I'd trade for
Mike Miller
Rasual Butler
Jason Kapono


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Mike Miller would be the main target if i'm Thorn. He can shoot the ball and create his own shot on the perimeter. Besides Miller Rasual Butler would be another option as well. As for free agents I'd take a look at Juan Dixon and Kareem Rush.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

I Say We Draft The Best Player At That Pick No Matter Who He Is 
Unless Its A Point Guard


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Stephen Curry. If you guys didnt watch the Davidson game today, you missed one of the best shooting perfomances of the year. Kid can ball. Hopefully Nets are scouting him.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



HB said:


> Stephen Curry. If you guys didnt watch the Davidson game today, you missed one of the best shooting perfomances of the year. Kid can ball. Hopefully Nets are scouting him.


Seems like being a lethal long range bomber is hereditary cause he's got the same dead aim and quick release as his old man. I would be ecstatic if thorn drafted him, and I think vince wouldn't mind having another Curry out on the perimeter to kick the ball out to when the double comes. It worked out well for him when he was doing it in Toronto with Dell.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



big furb said:


> Seems like being a lethal long range bomber is hereditary cause he's got the same dead aim and quick release as his old man. I would be ecstatic if thorn drafted him, and I think vince wouldn't mind having another Curry out on the perimeter to kick the ball out to when the double comes. It worked out well for him when he was doing it in Toronto with Dell.


Thats IF Vince is still on this team next year


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



HB said:


> Thats IF Vince is still on this team next year


I think hell be here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

So with Dirk's injury and Dallas likely to miss the playoffs, does it mean the Nets are getting another lotto pick?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Curry or Abrams. The Nets have to draft one or the other


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



HB said:


> So with Dirk's injury and Dallas likely to miss the playoffs, does it mean the Nets are getting another lotto pick?


I wonder if the pick is lottery protected ?

According to draftexpress, it is. However neither NBAdraft, NBA.com nor ESPN says anything about the picks having any kind of protection...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



carlos710 said:


> I wonder if the pick is lottery protected ?
> 
> According to draftexpress, it is. However neither NBAdraft, NBA.com nor ESPN says anything about the picks having any kind of protection...


From GMJigga, does this answer your question Carlos?


> Incorrect; the Dallas pick is lottery-protected. If Dallas doesn't make the playoffs this year then we don't get their 2008 pick this year. It gets moved to 2009, where it becomes unprotected.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

that sucks, Dallas better make the play-offs then.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

I like Mario Chalmers from Kansas as well. A smart, good defender also a very good playmaker he runs the point a lot. It would work with he and Marcus off the bench.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

how about cortney lee. seems like a good shooter and an overall sg


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*



HB said:


> Stephen Curry. If you guys didnt watch the Davidson game today, you missed one of the best shooting perfomances of the year. Kid can ball. Hopefully Nets are scouting him.


He just announced today that he will return to college for his junior year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nets '08 draft picks*

Time to start looking elsewhere then. Maybe Abrams will declare


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

*Who should the Nets draft?*

With Mavs victory today over the Suns, seems like Mavs will make the playoffs and Nets will get Mavs '08 first rounder.

C'MON KIKI AND THORN!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

I am not too sure about Kiki's drafting record. I'd be more comfortable with Stefanski making those picks, but oh well....Hopefully Rod and Kiki don't blow this, there are a couple of good names in the draft


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Who should the Nets draft?*

Anthony Randolph, Eric Gordon, or Deandre Jordan in that order with their own pick. JJ Hickson, Darrell Arthur, or Chris Douglas Roberts in that order with the Mavs pick. It sucks to be talking about the draft before the playoffs even start, but the Nets suck =(

PS fire L Frank


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Throw Earl Clark in there somewhere with the Mavs pick.


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Really? 2 Draft Choices? The nets MUST use both and move higher for one spot in the top 7 or keep one and package the other in a trade. WE DO NOT NEED 2 MORE ROOKIES ON THIS TEAM.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

A shooter first and foremost, but if there is going to be a shooter available with the lower pick, go for BPA with the first.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Obviously a lights-out shooter. I hope that it doesn't end up being another 4 though....

How about Donte Green? DeAndre Jordan is a good pick now that I think about it. A legit 7" with loads of potential.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Pray that the balls bounce our way and nab Rose.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

are swift & diop RFA & not returning?

then you already have sean williams, josh boone & krstic 

why would NJ draft another rookie big.

they should look for a scorer/shooter


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Swift is a player option, and Diop is an expiring.

I wouldn't draft any fours, Jersey could use a big center. Deandre Jordan looks nice.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

Yeah Dallas is in they just beat 2 teams over .500 and neither Denver nor Golden State is showing any fight in them. 
Stefanski made some bad draft picks as well but I know what you're saying HB.


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

I understand we have a couple of young bigs. But none of them are legit scoring threats. The only one that can shoot is Nenad and he can't bang with anyone. I'm looking for an athletic big with some scoring prowess. Like we had w/Kmart. We do need a shooter. But I would love to get some inside scoring if at all possible. I would package these picks if it meant getting Anthony Randolph. The Nets should also really look into getting Mike Miller if possible. I would love that guy on this team. Maybe we will win a top 2 pick and get beasley or rose. LOL that would be nice.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

We need a shooter and a Center. We have 2 picks..we can use one on each


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

If available, we should nab gordon and mcgee.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

DeAndre Jordan or Thabeet would be ideal for the Nets. Someone with loads of potential. They don't need it immediately.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

I would package one of those picks for Mike Miller, since Memphis is trying to stockpile draft picks. As for the other pick I'm not sure what the Nets should do with it. We dont need any bigs with Krstic, Boone, Swat and Diop. We dont need a PG with Harris and Marcus. We dont need any perimeter players with VC and RJ. But I guess the Nets might just take the best player available.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

None of New Jersey's big men are centers though. They're all athletic power forwards.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*



Ruff Draft said:


> None of New Jersey's big men are centers though. They're all athletic power forwards.


Diop and Krstic are legit 7 feet. Boone, Sean and Swift are 6-10/6-11.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Diop is a free agent so nothing is certain and Krstic has turned into hot garbage. Sean and Boone are the only players worth mentioning. Swift runs around the court like a chicken with no head.

NJ needs a center.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*



Ruff Draft said:


> Diop is a free agent so nothing is certain and Krstic has turned into hot garbage. Sean and Boone are the only players worth mentioning. Swift runs around the court like a chicken with no head.
> 
> NJ needs a center.


Krstic has shown flashes of his former self at times this season. He is still a little rusty but next season will go a long way in determining whether he is worth keeping around for the longhaul. If he's still inconsistant then the Nets might look to draft another center. As for Diop Thorn has stated that there is already a four year deal on the table for him, and Diop has shown interest in resigning with the Nets, since he is from Jersey. Swift doesn't get a lot of playing time so I dont see him returning next season.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

I'd like to pick up Brandon Rush, he would be a great backup wing. Or Starter if RJ is moved.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Where is Sasha Kaun projected to go?


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

More importantly, where is Chaka Kahn going?


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*



RJ24VC15 said:


> I'd like to pick up Brandon Rush, he would be a great backup wing. Or Starter if RJ is moved.


Yes he's 6'6 plays small forward might be able to play some 2 guard I likw the most he's the shooter the Nets should go after.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

^:laugh: If you're talking about Kansas big men it should be Darrell Arthur.
Doubt it if Diop comes back just my opinion. 
The Nets would be smart to pick up a big man but more importantly the Nets don't have a backup 2guard that should be the emphasis in the offseason.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*



RJ24VC15 said:


> Where is Sasha Kaun projected to go?


Undrafted free agent?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Arthur would be an interesting pick, its just he has disappeared way too many times this season, his motivation would come into question.

Looks like this draft is going to be deeper than expected


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

No to Rush, his demeanor and game reminds me too much of Antoine Wright. Dont want to relive that experience anymore.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

















They actually look a bit similar :whistling:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

You guys should draft JaVale McGee with your lottery pick, and for a shooter if he is available draft Donte Greene.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

Who is Javale McGee I know a little about college basketball but not much with the first pick in the draft I hope we could swing getting a top 10 pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

McGee is oozing with potential. Interestingly enough to me he is just in the mold of a Sean Williams. Extremely athletic shot blocker, with little to no post game. I dont know if Thorn is going to pick up another project type player, but if he does get McGee the Nets probably have the most athletic frontcourt in the league. Should help with making trades down the line.

BTW supposedly McGee has a ginormous wing span


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*



HB said:


> McGee is oozing with potential. Interestingly enough to me he is just in the mold of a Sean Williams. Extremely athletic shot blocker, with little to no post game. I dont know if Thorn is going to pick up another project type player, but if he does get McGee the Nets probably have the most athletic frontcourt in the league. Should help with making trades down the line.
> 
> BTW supposedly McGee has a ginormous wing span


Mcgee is really really raw and is nothing like Sean Williams on the defensive end..He gets scored on at will and is years away from being a contributor...The Nets should trade their picks to the Knicks and move up


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

Walsh is looking for D over in NY,and would likely trade the Knicks 4/5 pick for the Nets 10 and 21.Lopez may be there at 4..



Ruff Draft said:


> Diop is a free agent so nothing is certain and Krstic has turned into hot garbage. Sean and Boone are the only players worth mentioning. Swift runs around the court like a chicken with no head.
> 
> NJ needs a center.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

I saw a few of his games and the first person that came to mind was Sean, at least athletically. I dont know about being years from being a contributor because that system he played in is just downright terrible. The guards NEVER pass to the big man. Its hard to truly guage how good a player is when he doesnt get opportunities to prove himself


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

forget green, they dont need tim thomas part II


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

I think the Nets should trade one of their picks to Memphis for Mike Miller. He would immediatly fill a need for us, he is a shooter and he can create his own shot as well. He would be perfect off the bench, I also like his versatility. With the other pick I think we should draft the best player available. Maybe a solid wing man, to fill in at the SG position while Miller plays SF.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

A center and a shooter. I hope it's as easy as that.

If they can get Mike Miller and a solid center I could see New Jersey turning it around... somehow.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*



HB said:


> Arthur would be an interesting pick, its just he has disappeared way too many times this season, his motivation would come into question.
> 
> Looks like this draft is going to be deeper than expected


That's bc the Jayhawks offense is built around the guards.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

The Nets should take a chance on Nicholas Batum with their 1st pick, if he's there. He'll fill the wing positions and even though he'll be a bit of a project, a ton of potential is there. If by chance Vince or RJ is gone within the next year or two, he could step in if he's developed right.

What are the odds of Krstic coming back? If he's out, you could go for a more offensive-oriented big. Ryan Anderson might be a good look with the Dallas pick. Can play inside and outside, nice stroke from anywhere. He could compliment Williams out there, like he does with Hardin at Cal. Coming out with Batum and Anderson wouldn't be too shabby of a draft.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Two 1st rd picks for Nets in '08 draft.*

DE says the Nets have the 10th and 21st pick. Earl Clark might also be around for one of those picks. He could be a Marvin Williams type player, his upside is very high. I'd pick him over a Batum


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Who should the Nets draft?*

They have the Nets taken DeAndre Jordan at 10, not sure if I like that pick


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

Anthony Randolph with pick 1 and Marreese Speights with pick two. Trade for M. Miller if possible.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

As it stands now, it looks like Rose, Beasley, Mayo, Lopez, Bayless, Gallinari, Gordon, and Love will be gone by the time we pick, and one other guy. Meaning we'll have to take a project guy(Randolph, Jordan, Batum) or reach for a guy. I must say I'd like Batum most of those choices, probably Randolph after him. I'm personally hoping a couple of teams like what they see in Randolph and Jordan and grab both of those guys before we're up, or a few guys move up after work outs.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Well the draft lottery to decide the order is next Tuesday maybe the Nets will get lucky.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If they make top 5, its a miracle


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's either Top 3 or staying put, there are no other possibilities.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

well, we could move down a few


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

NBAdraft has Love going at 11. I would like to take him at 10 if he's available. I don't know why but part of me thinks thorn is making a trade. either to move up or to bring in a player


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

i think i will be done with this team if they draft love. honestly, ive questioned thorns move before, but i'm 99% hes not stupid enough to draft love.

btw, i've seen him go as low as 16 in some mocks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Thorn hasnt done so bad in recent drafts though.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

5 days until the ping pong balls!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

bluecro said:


> 5 days until the ping pong balls!


Can't wait. I would be so happy if we get top 5.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If the Nets do hold on to their picks

At 10, they pick Darrell Arthur
At 21, they pick Chase Budinger

Solid picks


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd take those picks actually...really like Arthur...


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

What about Hibbert?
I know most say he's a bit of a reach at the 10 slot, but he surley won't be around by the 21st. Do you reach? I think hee would be a great fit for the NETS.


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

i think the nets could use kevin love with the first pick and if budinger or CDR are available for the 21st would be a solid pick too imo.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

croco said:


> It's either Top 3 or staying put, there are no other possibilities.


They could have dropped to 11-13 also because if three teams behind them jumped to the top three, that drops the Nets back. So the possibilities were 1,2,3,10,11,12,13.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What do you guys think of trading both the picks to move up into the top two and get Beasley?


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

HB said:


> What do you guys think of trading both the picks to move up into the top two and get Beasley?


Will take more than those two picks. Nets will have to take back Blount and/or Banks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If it means getting a legit post scorer like Beasley, it shouldnt even be a question


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

HB said:


> If it means getting a legit post scorer like Beasley, it shouldnt even be a question


Remember, Ratner owns the team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a cheaper option than Melo and Camby


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

HB said:


> Its a cheaper option than Melo and Camby


And a MUCH, MUCH less talented option.

And, of course, Beasley hasn't played an NBA game yet.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well considering he hasnt played an NBA game yet, arent you jumping to conclusions when you say he is a much much less talented option? How much of his game have you seen to make that assumption?

After all he did average 26/10 in college


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

HB said:


> Well considering he hasnt played an NBA game yet, arent you jumping to conclusions when you say he is a much much less talented option? How much of his game have you seen to make that assumption?
> 
> After all he did average 26/10 in college


HB, you just like to come after me.

Have there been college players with more impressive stats than Beasley that have been total NBA busts?

Not saying that's the case with Beasley, but college stats aren't going to impress me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nah its not going after you. But I am saying, if he hasnt played a game yet in the NBA, shouldnt we give him the benefit of the doubt. Interestingly enough, one of his NBA comparisons as being Melo.

And yes there have been players who put up good college stats, and were busts. But I can say with a lot of certainty that none were as skilled as Beasley. He is just a very talented scorer


----------



## MisterMontross (Nov 10, 2006)

HB said:


> Nah its not going after you. But I am saying, if he hasnt played a game yet in the NBA, shouldnt we give him the benefit of the doubt. Interestingly enough, one of his NBA comparisons as being Melo.
> 
> And yes there have been players who put up good college stats, and were busts. But I can say with a lot of certainty that none were as skilled as Beasley. He is just a very talented scorer


Certainty? Okay. I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> What do you guys think of trading both the picks to move up into the top two and get Beasley?


It will take more than that to get the #2 pick.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beasley is an All-Star the second he steps on the court. Way more NBA ready than Durant or Oden.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> It will take more than that to get the #2 pick.


Well for the first time in a long time, the Nets actually have some trade assets.

If they dont get Beasley or move up for that matter, Arhtur and Budinger are solid picks, and who knows maybe in the long run, good barganining chips too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft...=MockDraft-080527&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab2pos2

Thats Chad Ford's second mock draft, has the Nets taking Jordan which scares me.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

this draft is pretty interesting for the nets.. alot of possible outcomes.. I like the second mock by chad ford. I never understood why so many mocks had brook lopez as top 5. Haven't watched DeAndre Jordan too much so I don't know what to think of him. For big men, I personally love Darrell Arthur. His numbers weren't that great in college but his movements were solid(very fluid and athletic). For the 21st pick, i really don't care too much about who gets picked as long as its not roy hibbert. Roy Hibbert reminds me of Jason Collins way too much.. just swap Collin's mid range jumpshot with Hibbert's inside game and you have very similar players imo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*First Draft Workout*



> Let me first get this out of the way, Vandeweghe was asked twice about the Nets’ picks and he said both times he thinks they will keep picks 10, 21 and 40. But he gave the disclaimers “right now” and “as it stands now.”
> 
> The Nets are not married to all three picks. You have to know that by now. They can’t have seven players – including Marcus Williams, Sean Williams, Josh Boone and Mo Ager – who are 24 and younger. They clearly are listening to offers and making some of their own.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Arthur has been my pick for a while now. Kiki is absolutely right, when picking as high as 10, you need a guy who can come in and contribute right off the bat

DJ White is injury prone, I dont see him being picked anywhere before 20

Ellington might be avalaible at 21 as a shooter, but something tells me he will also be there at 40


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

It looks like the Nets are going to end up with Darrel Arthur.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Day 2 of workouts



> The big men dominated at the Nets’ practice facility Thursday with JaVale McGee and Robin Lopez meeting and competing in front of Rod Thorn, Kiki Vandeweghe, Lawrence Frank and other scouts and coaches.
> 
> So you can lump McGee into the group of players the Nets would consider at 10 because of his height, length and shot blocking ability. He and Lopez are both 7-footers, but even the Stanford big man was impressed with McGee’s size.
> 
> ...


Its interesting to note that in the workout, they didnt say much about how Lopez fared in the workouts. McGee is intriguing though. He is extremely long, matter of fact his game and athleticism is very similar to Sean. It will be block party galore if the Nets draft him.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Im not entirely down on Sean Williams, but I dont want a player like him. I want an Al Horford type


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Id rather trade the picks for proven vets. 

I think #10 should be enough for Mike Miller. Maybe throw in Sean W.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am lukewarm on the Miller trade. He does bring shooting which the Nets need, but looking at this NBA finals just proves once again, that the teams with legit post presence go the farthest. The Nets should look into prying away Brand or Kaman from the Clippers.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

HB said:


> I am lukewarm on the Miller trade. He does bring shooting which the Nets need, but looking at this NBA finals just proves once again, that the teams with legit post presence go the farthest. The Nets should look into prying away Brand or Kaman from the Clippers.


Apparently Brand cant be traded. I dont know
If he can be I would offer RJ, Marcus and the right combo of picks

I think we're dying for shooter(even moreso bc I think Boki is a goner) Boone should be getting better, Sean hopefully will, but we have nothing at the 2. And I dont trust this draft so much. I could see Budinger being a dud

But I suppose we can go after Rush for cheap


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

I would draft McGee without hesitation. Not too many guys like him in the league with that length and athleticism + potential together. Simply too good too pass on. Vince has never played with a legit center before- please give him one.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

When talking about the workout, Kiki was very complimentary to Mcgee. All he really had to say about Lopez was that he was big.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Day 3
> 
> By all accounts, today's pre-draft workouts at the Nets' practice facility were the best ones of the three they ran this week, by far.
> 
> ...


I'll say this, one of the guys picked at 21 was probably in today's workout.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Day 4
> 
> The group was athletic, tough and competitive. But there was one other quality Memphis forward Chris Douglas-Roberts brought to his Nets workout Saturday.
> 
> ...


CDR is a good athlete, but he doesnt shoot well from the perimeter. I'd be a bit wary picking him, based on the fact that the Nets really need a good perimeter threat. If Buddinger isnt on the board when the Nets pick at 21, maybe CDR wont be a bad consolation prize.

Devon Hardin is indeed an athletic beast, probably goes somewhere between 21 and 30. Doubt the Nets pick two bigs in the draft though. Dont know too much about Ajinca

Note, Shan Foster was in the workout too and they didnt even talk about him.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

good to read about these workouts on the Nets board. i don't hear nothing about these prospects on the Toronto board, and they are also in line for our pick @ 17.

that's good info, i like both CDR, & Ajinca for T.O. too

DR is a good scorer, he puts the ball in the basket, he finds a way to score, & Ajinca is a 7'0" player, with amazing athletic ability, very good shooting stroke & an 8'0 wingspan, he'd instantly have one of the longest in the NBA history along with Seattles Saer Sene. Ajinca definitely a project,with crazy potential, very raw.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

With the 10th pick i want: (in this order) Love, arthur, randolph. I hope we pick one of them up. For the 21st pick i want rush, budinger, or green. If we get 2 of any of these 6 guys ill be happy.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Im having a hard time finding a favorite like I usually do. Randolph reminds me of Sean Williams. I could see Love fouling out in the 1st half of games. Arthur doesnt stand out to me. 

Deandre Jordan makes sense, hes raw, but he could be a starter down the road. At 21 Id go with Batum. Either way were coming out of the draft with a shooter, thats pretty clear


And I want Joe Dorsey in the 2nd. Huge body to toughen up the front court


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

At 10 u go with McGee or Jordan at 21 you go with Hibbert or Speights and in the 2nd round if you can get Bill Walker.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

No thanks to Hibbert


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm admittedly a tad biased and not as familiar with the draft prospects this year, but if Hibbert falls to 21, why wouldn't you pick him?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

BC he disappeared in big games. Hes not very athletic.

*Frank*ly, I dont think he would see much if any minutes


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> BC he disappeared in big games. *Hes not very athletic.
> *
> *Frank*ly, I dont think he would see much if any minutes


I agree with this.. Best thing you can say about Hibbert is that he can pass well for a big man.. He reminds me too much of Jason Collins. I am scared of him.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

By all accounts the 1st of our picks will be big. Arthur, Jordan, Speights, ect.

I dont think Kiki/Thorn are going to hang their hats on Hibert


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

> I agree with this.. Best thing you can say about Hibbert is that he can pass well for a big man.. He reminds me too much of Jason Collins. I am scared of him.


In terms of the "big games" - there were a couple, especially in NCAA, where bad foul calls took him out of the game.
In terms of his athleticism, there were many moments that he would defend on the perimeter, in some cases guys who were twice as fast and 8 inches shorter than him, and would contain beautifully and even had a few steals.
In terms of Jason Collins...the extra wingspan and 3 extra inches of height make it a strained comparison. Hibbert is a much better positional player; is almost as "smart" as Collins was b/c Hibbert has become a student of the game; and he also has excellent recovery skills.
Put another way, those are not the hands and feet of a normal 7 foot 2 er.
Ps. Hibbert has developed a great jump hook and has learned aptly how to use his left hand and to go left.

PPS. I believe whoever takes him will get some nice 10-15 minute bursts from him off the bench and by second year will be a great asset, if not starter...he's a fast learner and as hard a worker as anyone in college outside of Tyler.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

Hibbert sucks.


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

Alright, alright. Clearly it's virtually unanimous. I'm the lone Hibbert believer. I'll file it away and bring the thread back in a year.:biggrin:


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Hibbert. Nets should take two bigs. If you go anywhere like 82games.com etc- clearly the biggest weaknesses are upfront. Sean and Boone- they are perfect bench players (not starters). Krstic is done. Diop is going to be paid too much and he has no offensive game (i love his intangibles and D though). Get two legit centers. Then we can play Williams and Boone with one of them. Also we need to acquire a shooter somehow other than Boki. Then we need another wing player who can slam it down (Bill Walker). And Marcus Williams hopefully he improves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Day 5




> But there were some other intriguing stories floating around the practice facility today when the Nets held a morning workout fo9r six players and then an early afternoon session for Gallinari.
> 
> Donte Greene, the Syracuse freshman who arrived for a Wednesday workout and had to wait another day because others he was to work with never made it because of storms. So Greene shot the lights out.
> 
> ...


Sean at 240 is good to hear.


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

HB, thanks for that report...
I hope that "Sean is 240 and he is working with KiKi on skills" quote translates into: Boone even more expendable as trade bait. Not b/c I don't like him, more because I believe one of them might have to go, and I prefer to keep SWAT.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Day 6



> Ten days remain until the draft, when the Nets either will make a pick for themselves or someone else.
> 
> As for today’s workouts, the Nets had some interesting guys starting with Texas A&M 7-footer DeAndre Jordan, who turned his right ankle early in the workout but impressed Vandeweghe with his willingness to keep playing.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Doesnt seem to be raving about Jordan.

My guess is they've narrowed it down to Arthur/Gallinari.

Or obviously Lopez or Love if they are somehow there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Singletary and Bradley could be nice bench additions. Since Armstrong is a goner, a third bench point guard doesnt sound like a bad idea. Those guys could be had at 40

Jordan is a project. I dont think the Nets have that patience


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Jordan does have bust potential. But Im just thinking down the road. The guy is like a week older than me. And even Im still growing a little, so if he grew another inch, put on 15-20 lbs, and developed a mean streak he could be a force.

He could be one of those guys who, as soon as they get their pay day, they take it easy. That is scary. I would roll the dice, but that doesnt seem to be the way they are leaning.


I still think we make the Best Marcus Williams deal available. Whatever that is, probably not much. And we still got FA, where we could get Pargo, or somebody like this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Chad Ford Mock Draft 5.0*

Gallinari at 10, Jordan at 21

Very interesting


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

he said galinari can be like a dirk-type player? I doubt that


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Dave D. seems very confident in his sources.



> A number of you have asked: Is there a short list? Do they have a fave?
> 
> Yes, and yes. We think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

For what it's worth:

At the 21: I really like Marreesee Speights. If for some reason we traded down, J.J. Hickson looks almost equally appealing.

As for the 10 spot, I don't love the positioning. I'd much rather package RJ and Marcus with it and make a stab at Beasley.

But I will say something. If we select Robin Lopez at 10, I will cut KiKI's Kikis off! 
You could wait til 21 and have Hibbert and do better than Robin Sideshow Bobin at 10 

As a side note, only for those interested, I said I wouldn't bring Hibbert up again until an "I told you so, next year," but I'm throwing out a utube for an example of the guy's intelligence, sense of the game, eagerness to learn, humility, drive and respect. Y'all don't agree with me regarding his NBA potential, but if it's most of what I think it can be, and you combine the character qualities, someone will be very lucky(read Jazz) to have him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpfRLM9JX1U&feature=related


----------

